# Good wash and wax.



## waynett (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi. Due to the bad weather lately I'm washing my car a lot more. Only problem is that I keep getting water marks web it's dry. I normally try to chamois it off but don't always have the time, does anyone know of a good wash n wax that prevents water marks? I know it may sound lazy but worth a shot.

Wayne.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

waynett said:


> Hi. Due to the bad weather lately I'm washing my car a lot more. Only problem is that I keep getting water marks web it's dry. I normally try to chamois it off but don't always have the time, does anyone know of a good wash n wax that prevents water marks? I know it may sound lazy but worth a shot.
> 
> Wayne.


I can spend hours and hours detailing a car! Simplest way to get water marks off is a polish then wax. I use "autoglym super resin polish" applied with a warm microfiber cloth and then rubbed in/off with a separate fresh clean microfiber, i find that removes any water marks and brings a nice shine to the paint. it also hides any scratches very well!

Then add a wax. Dodo Juice is a good one to use!  2 or 3 layers will do it well!

Jack


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

You could try Demon Shine...don't believe the bit about not needing to wax the car, but it does make drying much easier and quicker...and it's cheap!

HTH


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

waynett said:


> Hi. Due to the bad weather lately I'm washing my car a lot more. Only problem is that I keep getting water marks web it's dry. I normally try to chamois it off but don't always have the time, does anyone know of a good wash n wax that prevents water marks? I know it may sound lazy but worth a shot.
> 
> Wayne.


ditch the chamois and buy one of these, can't beleive i went soo long without one.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-xl- ... p?cPath=64


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Guzi said:


> waynett said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Due to the bad weather lately I'm washing my car a lot more. Only problem is that I keep getting water marks web it's dry. I normally try to chamois it off but don't always have the time, does anyone know of a good wash n wax that prevents water marks? I know it may sound lazy but worth a shot.
> ...


+1, would not go back to using chamois after buying one of the above, so quick & easy.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> > waynett said:
> ...


Another vote for these - they're awesome!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

or this one, a lot cheaper and its been brilliant

- check out amazon for prices

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/p ... towel.html


----------

